# At a Loss Here



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I know, I know, every hedgie is different. Some are snugglers, some are explorers, I know every bit of that...

I am STILL really freaked out by how slow, almost lethargic Qwerty is. I put him on the living room floor tonight and he took a step every few seconds. We gave him a toilet paper roll and he almost lackadaisically pushed it about a foot, and then FINALLY did something hedgie like. (He decided the speaker was delicious and then anointed several times) I picked him up when he tried to go under the TV stand, and he IMMEDIATELY climbed for my shoulder to hide against my neck again...and not move for almost two hours on the couch while I watched a movie. Nothing more than a twitch or two if I moved, and I don't mean puffing, I mean twitching a foot or something to rearrange himself. 

I finally put him back in his cage and he ate about four pieces of kibble, then laid down in the middle of his platform. He didn't try to go under his fleece, or hide in his bedding. Just laid down and that's it. He isn't moving and he's been like this for about 30 minutes! 

Am I panicing for no reason? Has anyone ever seen a hedgie that just lays down and sleeps ALL THE TIME?! He is eating and drinking, when I had him on the floor he had a massive poo and wee. The poor was nice and firm with a good brown color. 

What is going on here?! I am freaked out and completely worried he might be sick or hurt or I don't know what!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

What is the cage temperature? Start by making sure he is comfortable... 
I would at least call a vet to figure out if they think an appointment is necessary if he's that lethargic. Does he use his wheel or is he active when you're not around? And what time do you usually have him out?


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

He is obviously using his wheel at night because of the poo in it in the morning, but I have no idea how much. His cage temp stays right around 76-78, he has his own little space heater in his corner. I have been getting him out at 8 every night, then keeping him out til 10 or 11, depending on when I want to go to bed. He has moved off his platform and is hiding under the ramp this morning, so he obviously is moving, but it takes him SO long and he just wants to nap all the time. 
I feel like I need a camera with night vision to see what he does all night long. If I just really knew how active he was at night, I think I could get past some of the panic.
He is also quilling, but in my experience that makes them grump balls, not sleepy monsters.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

It might be too warm for him. Some hedgehogs like it a bit colder in their cage. My hedgehog is most comfortable and active at 74 degrees. Anything over 76 and she will be super lazy all night. She also won't go in her igloo at all if it's too hot. She will just lay on the fleece somewhere out in the open.

Maybe try gradually lowering the temp? Not too much though.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I keep the whole house at 75, I'll turn off his space heater today and see if those three degrees help him out! Qwerty is my second hog and I've handled and played with multiple others. I've never met one who acted like this though! 
I have a different style of wheel coming in today that should make running easier and a water bowl with a slated opening so he doesn't have to climb the side to get a drink. Heh, I would never have gotten a saucer for Cody, he would have flung himself right off, but I'm worried the big wheel I have right now might be too much effort for little Qwerty.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Do you have him on a light schedule? Lighting is nearly as important as heating. That might be causing his lethargy. If bumping the temp down doesn't help and he's getting 12-14 hours of light a day, I would make a vet appointment just to be sure. 

You said you have a ramp, is it enclosed? Could he have fallen and hurt himself?


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have never owned another hedgehog so I have nothing to compare it to, but your hedgehog is doing exactly what my Penny does. She never plays with her toys, she doesn't like to explore at all, when I take her out for snuggle time she likes to burrow and loves it when I put my hand over her face. She too will twitch every so often to get comfy. I have seen her freak out once or twice and anoint from something extra tasty. I guess the point I am trying to make is that if she is eating, peeing and pooping all the time I wouldn't worry. My husband heard her the other day on her wheel, and as he has only ever seen her snuggled up he couldn't believe how fast she was running!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

We don't have a light schedule perfectly, he has a clamp light which goes through the day and gets turned off at 11, then back on at 7. However, he is in the living room as we just don't have the space for him to have his own room. I do what I can for that with the space I have.

As for the ramp, it is all of 5 inches off the bedding. Even if he did fall, there is very soft bedding, and I just can't see a fall that short hurting him. There are high ramps in the cage, but he's not big enough yet to climb the slide to get to them. As he gets older and stronger, more levels will open up to him (at least that was my experience with a climber/explorer hedgie). Also, with the complete lack of reaction no matter where/how I touch him, I can't see him being hurt. He lets me touch his ears, feet, face, belly, everything. 

THANK YOU SO MUCH phoenix, I'm glad to know there's at least one other hedgie out there that isn't interested in toys or climbing the couch! The only comment I got from the breeder was "He's always been slow to wake up. He's a lazy bones." 

The flying saucer and the inclined bowls came in today, so maybe I'll see some more exercise and water consumption (I have done pinch tests though and he's not dehydrated, I just feel like the tablespoon or so a night was NOT enough, even if he's passing)


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

We give our girl wet food every night as she is not interested in kibble a too much. She also does not drink much water. We give our girl water from a dish that is heavier ceramic and is designed for hamsters, mice, and other critters. It has an ergonomic design so as not to strain her neck. She doesn't seem to drink much either, I think that is because of the wet content of her food. I check her fleece and don't find any dark pee spots, it looks pretty diluted!
I think you got the "perfect starter" hedgie! Great for someone who hasn't had much experience! LOL!! you have had experience with active hedgies. As I said before I truly believe if they are eating and drinking just fine and wheeling at night and you have a good light schedule , the temperature is good the they are happy little critters


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Woohoo! I think he was over hot! I have a hedgie who likes his world a bit cooler please! He still really wants to be up on my shoulder, cuddling my neck, but he had FIRE tonight when I woke him up! And when I pulled him away from my neck to put a paper towel under him, he was UPSET and clicked, popped, and cussed at me!

Thank you thank you everyone, I've been so concerned that something was wrong. I didn't know I was overheating him! Now, even though he's snuggled in 'his spot', if I touch him, it if huff and puff central. I'm so happy I figured out what was going on. I just KNEW I couldn't have a hedgem that was THAT calm and chill THAT quick.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

neck cuddles


----------

